# 21 year old Mechanical Engineer from USA



## MEJeremy (May 13, 2013)

Hi, new to the forum. My name is Jeremy. I have wanted to live in Australia for as long as I can remember. When I was young it was a hope, but now that I am getting older I plan to make it a reality. I am a Mechanical Engineering student at PSU (Penn State University). I am a senior. 

My question is, what initially is my best bet. I have considered getting my masters degree and PE in the USA then beginning the process of acquiring a VISA. But, I want to get there as soon as possible. I have also considered going to an Australian school to get a masters degree. Your thoughts?

I have done a lot of research on the 'points' system, as well as getting a business sponsored. Some other thoughts and concerns I have had are: 1) Is a Masters degree "necessary" in Australia, I understand it will help but is it make or break? (I am thinking of going into the mining industry) 2)Would it be ideal to spend a year in Australia on a work/play VISA as far as mining is concerned (my concern with this is also financial  ). 3) Is the need for engineers in Australia as real as it seems?(I plan on attempting no matter what)


----------

